# WATER (H20)



## AnaSCI (Sep 29, 2003)

*WATER INTRODUCTION:*

Water intake is essential for life and good health. Water carries the toxins out of muscle fiber and helps detoxify the kidneys and liver. The more water you consume, the less water you will retain. 

There are six major nutrients needed to sustain life and survive, they are water, carbohydrates, fats, proteins, vitamins and minerals. Water is the most important, constituting the largest portion of our body weight. Your muscles are comprised of over 70% water, as is your brain. Your blood plasma is 92% water, while even your bones consist of over 22% water. Water is necessary to maintain our body temperature and complete digestion, circulation, absorption and excretion. Fat weight is only 20 to 25 percent water. This means that diets or activities that result in excessive fluid loss have a significant effect on muscle size. Furthermore, without sufficient intake of water, you become dehydrated. Your body begins to retain water to protect itself, and much of this water is stored subcutaneously, which smooths out muscular definition dramatically. 

All of the actions which occur when you are dehydrated have a negative effect on the function of your kidneys as well, and some possible side effects of being dehydrated (even partially) over periods of time may include being “water - logged”, bloated, and obese. Bodybuilders should strive for several liters per day. Eight to 12 ounces (three to four liters) is recommended. It may be difficult to accomplish this, but it will be well worth it in the end. Also, keep in mind that water in solution such as water found in fruit juices or soft drinks does not count. This total intake of water should be PURE water. 

Water is the world's most precious resource, important to the environment, and to the human body. 

Water is essential to the planet and all human beings. Being deprived of water will kill a person faster than any other nutrient. Several days will be enough to kill a person who is deprived of water. 

Staying properly hydrated is extremely important, and so, the quality and quantity of water you drink is essential to staying healthy, not only for a bodybuilder, but for everyone. 


*WATER HOW OFTEN SHOULD I USE IT!? *

How much water you will require on a day to day basis is dependent on a number of factors, such as the climate in which you live, your age, weight and physical activity level. Although our bodies will extract water from the various drinks we consume, such as juice or milk, pure water is the best source you can give yourself. 

Your body has a natural thermometer geared to tell you when you require water. If these initial signs are ignored, dehydration can take place. Similarly to simply being thirsty, dehydration has a number of signals which are easy to identify. Pronounced feelings of thirst, dizziness, dry mouth, nausia, rapid breathing, cold hands or feet, can be signs of moderate to severe dehydration. 

Although the RDA does not recommend an allowance for water, bodybuilders are recommended to drink anywhere from half a gallon to 1.5 gallons of water daily. This is between 1.9 and 5.7 liters of water a day, with some professional bodybuilders drinking far more. 

Strictly speaking in terms of dehydration, the best way to counter the possibility is to frequently drink clean fresh water. Thirst is the best judge of when water is required. For bodybuilders, following the above guidelines may be the best bet. Since it is impossible to determine a set amount that every person needs, going by how you feel is the best way to keep hydrated. More often than not you will know when you are drinking too little or drinking too much. 

Humans lose water in sweat, urine, exhaled air and bowel movements. If the quantity of water lost is smaller than the quantity of water consumed, dehydration will persist. 

Diuretics such as caffeine, tea, hot chocolate or alcohol are not sources of water that people can rely on. They will increase urine production by flushing existing water out of the system. 

* Bodybuilder's recommended daily intake is at least 2.65 quarts per day, plus 6-8 ounces 20 minutes before exercise, 4-8 ounces every 15-20 minutes during exercise, and 2 cups of fluid postexercise for every pound lost from exercise. 


*WATER TYPES*

Public water systems often disinfect their water with chlorine. By contrast, bottled water is commonly disinfected by ozone treatment. Ozone is a strong disinfectant, like chlorine, but does not add a strong taste as chlorine does. Both chlorine and ozone will stay active in water for periods of time, but this time period is dependent on a number of factors. 

It is still debated currently whether or not bottled water is better than municipal tap water in terms of bacterial content. Bottled water is normally preferred over tap water because it generally does not have the same taste of chlorine present. But taste does not reflect quality. Many of the micro organisms and elements which are found in trace amounts in some water, have no taste at all, and so, taste alone cannot entirely reflect upon the quality of drinking water.


----------

